# My wife can't view the archived threads in Happy Hour



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

My wife finally signed up for TCF tonight. I want to show her some old threads from the last year (pertaining to her stroke and whatnot). When she tries to view them, she gets an error that she isn't logged in.

Any ideas?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

To clarify, I believe he's talking about accessing the archives


----------



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

That is correct. Thanks, Tim.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Seeing she was not a member of the site when the last archive was made, the HH area can not be read unless you were a member when the posts were made. I will need to look into opening up that section for all to read. Need to give it some thought though if I really want to do that.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

David Bott said:


> Seeing she was not a member of the site when the last archive was made, the HH area can not be read unless you were a member when the posts were made. I will need to look into opening up that section for all to read. Need to give it some thought though if I really want to do that.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


Perhaps as an alternative from time to time you could copy the current member database over to the archives.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Seeing she was not a member of the site when the last archive was made, the HH area can not be read unless you were a member when the posts were made. I will need to look into opening up that section for all to read. Need to give it some thought though if I really want to do that.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


I apprecaite it.

I know I could let her use my account but that is highly inconvientent and is a pain considering that my wife has a hard enough time with different passwords and accounts due to her injury last year.

Bascially, she is finally at the point where feels well enough so that she wants to see the thread I started about her and her stroke amongst other things.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

IIRC 'email this thread' only sends a link, but can't bobotech download the threads?

Or do those thread tools not work in the archive?

That way bobotech and Mrs. bobotech would have a copy of the threads to keep locally, and she wouldn't have to log on to read them.

Jan


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> IIRC 'email this thread' only sends a link, but can't bobotech download the threads?
> 
> Or do those thread tools not work in the archive?


It does work, I just tried it.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

I know this sounds kinda stupid, but yes, I know you can download the thread, but then it loses the whole formatting of the the forum and ends up looking quite unfriendly. Its a small thing but I was hoping my wife would actually get to read the thread as it is on the board.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

bobotech said:


> I know this sounds kinda stupid, but yes, I know you can download the thread, but then it loses the whole formatting of the the forum and ends up looking quite unfriendly. Its a small thing but I was hoping my wife would actually get to read the thread as it is on the board.


You don't need to justify yourself to me. I was simply trying to find a workaround for you -- no hard feelings here if the suggestion doesn't meet your needs.

I hope something else can be worked out. 

Jan


----------



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> You don't need to justify yourself to me. I was simply trying to find a workaround for you -- no hard feelings here if the suggestion doesn't meet your needs.
> 
> I hope something else can be worked out.
> 
> Jan


Oh no hard feelings at all!! I actually forgot about the save thread tools, I was more stating how I felt as a premptive cursor to Dave suggesting it.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

Any updates on this topic?

Thanks...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I just reopened the view to all visitors.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you very much.


----------

